# Digital V Analogue



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Sometimes I have the urge to wear digital, and I do like some of the Casios.

There are also these Nixon watches, Ventura, Suunto, etc etc.

Yes...........I know there are also the combi type as in Casio.

I like some of the reverse screen digitals, and I have just seen a very nice yellow background with black digitals that looked strikingly effective.

Does anyone actually prefer digitals most of the time!?









Does anyone like me just like to switch to them from time to time for a period?









I keep thinking solar powered G-Shock digital watches make a lot of sense


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> Does anyone like me just like to switch to them from time to time for a period?


Yes..I do...quite often...also like dual displays as well


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

I quite like G-Shocks with the ana-digi display - might get another as it happens.

Also like the more expensive ana-digis, particularly the Bell & Ross one - very swish indeed IMO.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Here is one I wear a lot


----------



## kateshitikano (Apr 19, 2005)

Griff said:


> Does anyone actually prefer digitals most of the time!?


In fact, ALL of the time









I only have digital watches, plus 2 nice ana-digi (o.d.m. uncompromising and Rado Multi). No Casios, though - I still have to find one with a design I like.

Nixon have some cool digitals, but quality could be better.

There are so many cool digital watches...


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Quite partial to this digital.










I notice something may be amiss, it is a solar but the charge indicater never goes to full, it is the arrow pointing to the word 'high' .Possibly a battery failure looming


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

DavidH said:


> Quite partial to this digital.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The arrow in that picture seems to point to high which is where it should be when fully charged


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

correct Griff. That pic is over a year old! No matter how much sunshine I feed it there is just no raising to Full. Everything works as it should so I hope this is a feature of my particular watch and not a problem.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I'm sure it will be OK but Casio would fit a new rechargeable cell.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi,

I don't mind a digital once in a while







I was wearing one last week at work.

The one thing I did find, that instead of just glancing at the dial of an analouge watch,I had to stop and "read" the digital to get the time




































MIKE


----------



## jonsedar (Mar 13, 2005)

> (DavidH @ Jul 12 2005, 02:17 PM)
> 
> Quite partial to this digital.


I recently bought one o dem... well, almost. A G-Shock GW-300, happily bought for 3/4s the Â£100 tag found on the high street... ah blessed internet







.










Fantastic features on this watch. Aside from the usual (ha! for G-Shocks maybe, but better than 99% of other watches) 200m resistance, 10m drop height and vibration resistance; it charges from a solar panel, goes to sleep at night to conserve power, has a wrist-flick-triggered auto EL light, and best of all, syncs to the Rugby (or Frankfurt) atomic clock transmitter every night! Very cool to have a watch thats ticks precisely with the BBC pips.... and of course I can adjust other watches to it. (My only other watch of merit is an O&W M4, but I'm eyeing up an Oris... watch buying is fun!)

Just noticed I need to post more, a pin-pallet rating just doesnt cut the mustard.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

jonsedar said:


> Just noticed I need to post more, a pin-pallet rating just doesnt cut the mustard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only 7 more to go









I don't do digital at all but a digital chrono (stopwatch) has got to be more accurate and easier to read.

I might look out for a vintage LCD Timex to go mith my LED though.


----------



## mad_librarian (Jan 30, 2005)

Black Philippe Starck Fossil for me....altho quite common now, still a conversation starter at work...


----------

